# Contemplating on buying a golden retriever on Craigslist.



## MikaelCak (May 31, 2020)

I want to get a golden retriever and have been looking on Craigslist for one. I am not looking for a golden to breed and I am not too concerned about strong bloodline and what not. I just want one as a pet. Which is why I am looking on Craigslist. Is there a way for me to make sure the pup I am looking at is a golden retriever? I have heard of people getting scammed becuase they buy puppies that are look alikes to golden retrievers but end up being mixes or what not. I see a seller on Craigslist and I’m not sure if the pup is actually pure. Any help would be useful!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Actually many people that get pups from reputable breeders with great bloodlines just want a pet as well... You may get a pure bred golden retriever off craigslist if you are lucky, but pure bred does not mean well bred. Ethical golden retriever breeders ensure that their breeding pairs are health tested & cleared because the breed is so prone to issues related to heart, hips, elbows & eyes.

Whatever the price of the puppy, the surgery costs, or costs of hydrotherapy is going to outweigh the low cost of a puppy you can find from Craigslist if it ends up with orthopaedic issues such as elbow or hip dysplasia ( which is REALLY really common and exacerbated by bad breeding practices). I know that you want a pet, but wouldn't you want to do justice to your future puppy by ensuring that one gets the best start possible?

the fact that you are second guessing whether a craigslist puppy is pure bred or not is already an indication of a red flag. The pics of the puppy you posted, lacks breed type ( eg: hence why you are wondering if thats a golden or not). The ears are a little off for me as well? 

this is a thread you might find useful: 

A Puppy Buyer's Fact Checker

This article was shared in the forum before as well ( I can't locate the exact thread now):

I don't want a show dog - just a pet.

I'm sure others will chip in soon, good luck!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I wouldn't assume this was a 100% Golden- the ears are wrong and there are other little things that are only slightly off.. eyes too round, etc.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

JMHO but if looks are important and you want to be sure you are getting a 100% golden do not waste your money from a craigslist puppy. Anything priced more than $200. is too much. 
Buy from a reputable breeder. There are so many post on the GRF about "does my pup look pure bred" or "my puppy was found dead in the yard (heart problems)" or "my 6 month old has hip dysplasia" or "my puppy is aggressive". If you just want a puppy, go to a shelter or rescue... they have puppies too. AND GET INSURANCE!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If/when you purchase a pup/dog from Craigslist, you are taking a big risk.

The pup/dog may be AKC but it will not be well bred.
You most likely will not be able to see generations of pedigrees behind the pup/dog, most likely the parents will not have the 4 Health clearances the GRCA requires or any other Health testing.

Your pup/dog could have future health issues which could be very expensive, I would advise getting Insurance to cover costs.

If you are alright with this, then be extremely careful dealing with the seller......

The cost of the pup/dog should not be the same as a Well Bred Golden..... you basically are getting what you pay for.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

There are a lot of puppy scams happening right now Because EVERYONE wants a puppy. Be very careful with site like craigslist and Facebook because the risk of it being a total scam is real.

If your “just a pet“ reason is driven by the thought you don’t want to spend much money, then you will be relegated to these types of sites and these types of puppies. Cheap initial purchase price has a cost and that is things like health, temperament and structural quality are likely not there.

If your “just a pet“ reason is more motivated by not caring if the breeder is a “show breeder” you probably do care about health, temperament and structural quality. If that is the case stop looking at the puppies now sites like craigslist. Also, you may want to educate yourself more on health and these might be useful for you.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

MikaelCak said:


> I am not looking for a golden to breed and I am not too concerned about strong bloodline and what not. I just want one as a pet. Which is why I am looking on Craigslist.


I also "_just wanted a pet_". Our GR is now just over seven (7) months old. She'll be spayed sometime after 12 months (i.e., no breeding plans), and she'll never be entered in any shows or competitions. She's a big, loveable goofball and puts a smile on my better-half's face. End. Of. Story.

Imagine my surprise when a reputable breeder (who I wasn't buying from, because they didn't have any puppies at the time) suggested that a person like me (i.e., "_just want a pet_") should be the most concerned about a well-bred puppy. Please note, "_well bred_" and not "_pick of the litter_". As a pet owner, the personal connection is the #1 priority. It could be argued it is the only priority.

But...

That also means that I stand to be much more impacted by my loveable goofball having health issues, issues that could impact that owner-pet relationship I'm looking for. Issues that could significantly shorten that relationship. There are no guarantees, but "_stacking the deck_" in my favor on temperament, health, and longevity are huge when "_companionship_" is the goal.

I have a concern that you're equating "_pet_" with "_lower quality_" (i.e., not "_show quality_"). Or, maybe more accurately, you're equating "_well bred_" with "_show quality_"? If you're talking pick-of-the-litter and a pedigree to amaze and impress, I'm right there with you. You don't need that. But, that doesn't mean you won't benefit from "_well bred_". Chances are, you're not going to find "_well bred_" on Craigslist. And? "Less expensive now" may end up costing you a lot more down the road.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't find Craigslist to be the source of anything reputable.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

All breeders get inquiries worded like ' I don't care about show quality' which, when dug into usually means inquirer either thinks a show bred litter costs more or will be somehow different from a pet. I contend that pet people DO want a show bred litter, it is one that will produce puppies that look and act like Goldens. And the health clearances of parents stack the deck for the future health of the litter.
CL puppies are not well-bred, and are much more available. Often for the same cost or more, so it's the immediacy you are paying for.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello! I understand your want for a puppy, but please go to a reputable breeder who is focused on preserving the breed and the health of their dogs. You can also look at breed specific rescues. Even if you just want a pet, you should still be going to an ethical, responsible breeder.


----------

